
The Economics of Pricelessness - bkudria
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2014/08/12/the-economics-of-pricelessness/
======
Safety1stClyde
Commercial television has been free to watch since the 1950s and was supported
wholly by advertising. Before that there was commercial radio, again supported
wholly by advertising. Free newspapers supported by advertising only have also
existed for a long while. Is the author simply not aware of these facts or did
he forget them when writing this?

